# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Վալենտին Պոդպոմոգով

## Claudia Mori

Այս մարդը լավագույն ժամանակակից նկարիչներից է աշխարհում, բայց Հայաստանում պատկանում է այն մարդկանց թվին, ովքեր գնահատված չէն: Չկա անգամ տուն-թանգարան, որտեղ կարող են ցուցադրվել ամենաքիչը 30 աշխատանքներ: Շատ աշխատանքներ կորել են, քանի որ Պոդմոգովոը սիրել է նվիրել իր նկարները: Քիչ են նաեւ կենսագրական տվյալները այս մարդու մասին: Ես պատրաստվում եմ հոդված գրել, մինչեւ այդ այստեղ կտեղադրեմ այն տեղեկությունները, որոնք գտել եմ:

Ծնվել է Երևանում: Նրա մայրը եղել է հայ, հայրը` ուկրաինացի: 1940թ-ից աշխատել է «Հայֆիլմ» կինոստուդիայում` որպես նկարիչ: 1967թ-ից էկրանավորել է այնպիսի մուլտֆիլմեր, ինչպիսիք են «Մի կաթիլ մեղր», «Փարվանա», «Լուր-դա-լուր» և այլն: 1960-ականներին նպաստել և մեծ ավանդ է ունեցել հայկական մուլտֆիլմի զարգացման գործում: 1972թ. նկարահանվել է Քյոսայանի «Տղամարդիկ» ֆիլմում՝պրոֆեսոր Քալաշյանի դերում: Եղել է Երևանի քաղխորհրդի գլխավոր նկարիչը: Սկսել է զբաղվել գեղանկարչությամբ միայն 50 տարեկան հասակում: Մահացել է Երևանում 1998 թվականին:

Սա նրա մասին նկարված միակ վավերագրական ֆիլմն է, հաջորդը ես եմ նկարելու այն արխիվով, որը անգամ չի թվանշայնացվել մինչեւ այսօր:

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Արևանուռ (05.04.2013), Գալաթեա (05.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հանրաճանաչ մուլտֆիլմեր, որոնք նկարվել են այս մարդու կողմից՝

*Փարվանա
*



*Լուր-դա-լուր*

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (05.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Տեղադրում եմ նրա նկարներից մի քանիը առանց մեկնաբանությունների, կուզեմ դուք ինքներդ մեկնաբանեք, որից հետո կտեղադրեմ այլ մարդկանց մեկնաբանությունները, այդ թվում նաեւ Պոդպոմոգովի:

*Mea Culpa*


*
Requiem*


*Անմահություն*



*Infertility* 



*Կոմիտաս

*

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Արևանուռ (05.04.2013), Գալաթեա (05.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

ДОМОВОЙ

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (05.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Joker*



*ОТТОРЖЕНИЕ*

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (05.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Սա նրա առաջին գործն է, որը նկարել է 50 տարեկանում

*Nostalgia

*

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (05.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ի դեպ նա սեփական ձեռքերով է պատրաստել նաեւ իր նկարների շրջանակները, որոնք նկարների բաղկացուցիչ մասն են կազմում  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Արևանուռ (05.04.2013), Գալաթեա (05.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

Պոդպոմոգովի բոլոր կտավներում  հույս, սպասում կա  ու այն արտահայտված է լույսի միջոցով , նրա կտավները ցուցադրված են ժամանակակից արվեստի թանգարանում (չգիտեմ հիմա՞ էլ այդպես է կոչվում թե՞ ոչ)- վերջին անգամ այցելել եմ 2009 թվին:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Արեւանուռ ջան այժմ նրա գործերից ոչ մեկը չի ցուցադրվում, նրա կինը մեծ հաճույքով ցուցադրում է ամուսնու կտավները, եթե գնում ես կնոջ տուն, կտավների մի մասն էլ աղջկա տանն են: Հաջորդ տարի այս մարդու 90 ամյակն է, հուսով եմ իմ հոդվածից ու ֆիլմից հետո միգուցե մշակույթի նախարարությունը խելքի գա:

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Սումգայիթյան Մադոննա*

Այս կտավը նկարել է երկրորդ անգամ, առաջին անգամ գողացել են, երկրորդ անգամ նկարելիս ապագա կնոջը խնդրել է օգտագործել նրա ձեռքերը:  Նկարիչը երեւի գիտեր, որ նա շուտով կդառնա իր կինը՝ չնայած տարիքային 33 տարվա տարբերությանը, քանի որ խնդրելու ժամանակ կտավը իրականում պատրաստ է եղել, իսկ Պոդպոմոգովը չի սիրել նկարել բնորդով  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Լքվածը*



*Մատաղ
*


*Քրիստոսը*



*The last supper
*

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ի դեպ «Տղամարդիկ» ֆիլմում բազմազավակ Քալաշյանի դերում հենց Վալենտին Պոդպոմոգովն է :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Մադոննա*



*ПОХОРОНЫ ВЕРЫ*



*РАССТРЕЛ*

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*THE CURTAIN*



*ПРОРОК*



*Արցախ*


*
ОЖИДАНИЕ*

----------

E-la Via (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Smokie (08.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Արեւանուռ ջան այժմ նրա գործերից ոչ մեկը չի ցուցադրվում, նրա կինը մեծ հաճույքով ցուցադրում է ամուսնու կտավները, եթե գնում ես կնոջ տուն, կտավների մի մասն էլ աղջկա տանն են: Հաջորդ տարի այս մարդու 90 ամյակն է, հուսով եմ իմ հոդվածից ու ֆիլմից հետո միգուցե մշակույթի նախարարությունը խելքի գա:


Ես էլ եմ ժամանակին նկարները տեսել ժամանակակինց արվեստի թանգարանում (Մաշտոցի պողոտա):

Պոդպոմոգովի ոճն ինձ առանձնապես հոգեհարազատ չի, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նկարները շատ տպավորիչ են: Հատկապես վրաս ազդեցություն են թողել «Ռեքվիեմն» ու «սպասումը»:

----------

Claudia Mori (06.04.2013), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հզոր գործեր ես ընտրել  :Smile:  ես էլ Իմ մեղքը նկարն եմ շատ սիրում, այս մարդու նկարների մեջ շատ հարուստ սինվոլիկա կա ու հաստատ նկարները նրա համար չեն, որ մի անգամ նայելով բան հասկանաս: Ես այդքան նայել էի նկարները ինտերնետով, բայց որ բնականից տեսա, այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, թե չէի տեսել, ու նույն նկարին մի քանի անգամ նայեցի, ամեն անգամ մի բան գտա: Շատ բան կա գրելու, դեռ բոլոր փաստերը չեմ հավաքել հոդվածիս համար, հենց տպագրվեց, կտեղադրեմ այստեղ  :Wink:

----------

Ձայնալար (06.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հա մի բան էլ էր շատ զարմանալի ինձ համար, թող ինձ ուղղեն նկարչությունից ավելի լավ հասկացող մարդիկ, եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել: Ուրեմն նկարներին, որ նայում ես, այնքան հարթ են նկարված, որ թվում է, թե ձեռքով չէ նկարված, նման բան ես առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում:

----------


## E-la Via

Վալենտին Պոդպոմոգովի ստեղծագործությունները ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում ու ափսոսում եմ, որ ըստ արժանույն չի գնահատվում: Շատ ճիշտ կլիներ եթե առանջին թանգարան ունենար, նկարները պահպանվեին ու սերունդներին փոխանցվեին: Թե չէ մի օր կարող է ցաքուցրիվ լինեն անհատական կոլեկցիաներում, իսկ դա մեծ կորուստ կլինի:


*«Կյանքի ծառը»*



*«Հորովել»*


*«Պատանեկություն»*

----------


## Claudia Mori

Արդեն իսկ գործերի կեսը սաղ աշխարհով մեկ են ու չգիտես ուրախանաս, թե տխրես: Նոր ռեպորտաժ ֆիլմ են սարքել այս հրաշալի մարդու մասին` իմ լավագույն դասախոսներից մեկը: Նայեք անպայման  :Wink:

----------

